# Implantation bleeding or early period?



## AliCundell (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm new to the site and I'm hoping someone can help me! I suffered 2 miscarriages last year, both at around 7-9 weeks. Investigative tests afterwards gave me the all clear. We had a 6 month break from trying for a baby after the 2nd miscarriage, but we started trying again around 6 months ago. This month, for the first time, I am using progesterone cream (half a teaspoon rubbed on chest and stomach, twice a day) and charting my ovulation with test sticks. 
My cycle is usually around 36 days, and the ovulation test sticks this month showed my LH surge on day 18. I started using the progesterone cream that day and of course we made the most of my two most fertile days! 10 days later (day 2 I had some pinky red spotting, more the next day, and some more today, although it is now dark brown. I was also feeling very dizzy and tired yesterday. This started 10 days earlier than my period would normally be due. Has this early bleed been caused by the progesterone cream, or could it be implantation bleeding? I'm hoping it might be the latter, but would be grateful for any advice. 

In the meantime, I am continuing with the progesterone cream and will do a pregnancy test some time next week when I approach the 34-36 day mark.

Thanks for your help!
Ali


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

It's impossible to say really, it could be either! The only way you will know is the test next week,

Fingers crossed!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

